

Cssdeck | Single Element Pure CSS MacBook Pro - WebGate
http://cssdeck.com/labs/single-element-pure-css-macbook-pro
Really impressive ! 
A macbook pro created with a single element.<p>What's your think about ?
======
WebGate
On chrome it looks amazing ! What's your thought about it ?

